# Costa del Sol - Advice on safe Expat family places to live



## Ukfamof5 (May 29, 2021)

Looking for some experience shares and advice on Expat places to live in the south of Spain. Been living back in the UK for 2 years and whilst I like aspects and ease of being in the UK, I am really not convinced the winters and lifestyle is optimal for our young family. (3 kids under 3 all love nature and being outdoors). Covid lockdowns obviously exaggerated things but essentially you are stuck indoors for over half the year.

We lived in Dubai for 3 years and really enjoyed the lifestyle. Ease of meeting people, facilities, golf etc and 9 months of good weather (July>Sept too hot). Cons - the crazy cost of living, not comfortable with some of the human rights laws and it just felt too 'Trueman Show' not a long-term place to put down roots.

I am looking to move the family abroad again so that my young kids can enjoy an outdoor lifestyle and am trying to work out where to go to. I am considering the south of Spain. This would be a long term move.

I used to go to Marbella as a youngster and loved it but am concerned it can be a bit trashy and rough in places nowadays. Can anybody recommend nice safe areas to live with vibrant Expat family communities. Sotogrande appears to tick a lot of boxes but perhaps too quiet all-year round and more of a retirement place. Ideally looking for a secure housing resort on a golf course, club and facilities with a family atmosphere. Something along the lines of Quinta do Lago in Portugal. I am also considering Majorca. 

I have my own tech business where all my team are remote and I can work from anywhere. Post pandemic I would travel to London most months. My budget is up to €8000 p/m rent but obviously if I can keep it considerably lower than that I will be happy! 

Thank you for any insights and recommendations


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Ukfamof5 said:


> Looking for some experience shares and advice on Expat places to live in the south of Spain. Been living back in the UK for 2 years and whilst I like aspects and ease of being in the UK, I am really not convinced the winters and lifestyle is optimal for our young family. (3 kids under 3 all love nature and being outdoors). Covid lockdowns obviously exaggerated things but essentially you are stuck indoors for over half the year.
> 
> We lived in Dubai for 3 years and really enjoyed the lifestyle. Ease of meeting people, facilities, golf etc and 9 months of good weather (July>Sept too hot). Cons - the crazy cost of living, not comfortable with some of the human rights laws and it just felt too 'Trueman Show' not a long-term place to put down roots.
> 
> ...


Campasol seems to tick your boxes. Not evertone´s cup of tea but is certainly a vibrant expat community, with activities and clubs galore, good community spirit too. You get a lot of house for your money and,lol, you do not ever need to speak Spanish. 









Camposol · 30870 Mazarrón, Murcia, Spain


30870 Mazarrón, Murcia, Spain




www.google.com


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Have to disagree. With 3 young children Camposol is really not the place for you. Know it well and have yet to see a child there, even in peak season, possibly because there are sans facilities for anyone under 50.
Visited recently, for a fish and chip lunch, and was surprised how few people actually reside on this enormous urbanisation. The place was empty. Vibrant it certainly wasn't but then outside of high season most urbanisation are dead and kms from schools the nearest of which would be Mazarron or Pareton.
Hardly a town or village in Spain that is not loaded with expats these days with all facilities to suit a family. 
Somewhere like Mojacar Playa would suit you better


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Melosine said:


> Somewhere like Mojacar Playa would suit you better


All about perception I suppose. We were visiting MP in October last year, tumble weed rolling down the prom, the only folk we saw were ex pat pensioners.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

stevesainty said:


> All about perception I suppose. We were visiting MP in October last year, tumble weed rolling down the prom, the only folk we saw were ex pat pensioners.


Don't live there and never wanted to. Just giving an example of living in a thriving town/ holiday resort with schools and facilities for people of all ages v urbanisation which is geared towards retirees or golfers and devoid of people for many many months.
Mojacar isn't where OP required, but research will find similar thriving towns on CDS


----------

